

Resume that looks like a Google results page - rolcat
http://liugle.com/

======
misframer
The "Sign in" button is a mailto link? "News" on the top navbar goes to his
Twitter, but the other "News" link doesn't do anything.

If something is a link, it should be obvious. It should also be obvious what
that link leads to.

Okay, it's interesting, but I don't see how it's creative. How is this a good
resume?

